# shopping around for new double glazing



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

So, I've been a first time homeowner for about 6 years. We need all 6 windows and 2 doors replacing with upvc as what's there now is pretty ancient and has plenty of issues now. 

The thing is I have never had to do this before, obviously its very expensive, and I need to get it right first time. That being, the right installer with the right quality product, at the right price. 
It needs to be done cheaply as possible but without cutting corners, ie quality, and I don't want to regret any decisions a few months down the line. 

Just wandered if anyone has any pointers? :speechles
What nonobvious pitfalls should I be aware of?

We've chosen three local company's from recommendations. Going to get quotes from three and go from there. Won't be using safe style etc. 
One guys been round to measure up, I asked about warranty. He said its ten years on the frames etc, FIVE on the glass units, and 1 year on locks, handles etc. He seemed to think this was pretty standard and that most company's only offer 5 years on the glass units but tell you its a ten year warranty (due to being ten years on the frames). So is five on glass units normal? 
Thanks all


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

5 on the glass is the normal, some don't offer that much. But the glass is not expensive to replace years down the line so isn't an issue as such if a unit breaks down in say 7 or 8 years 

Cannot recomend enough to get composit doors, not cheap but by far the best quality and most durable and look far far better. Would also advise composit/poly boards for the internal window boards as they are brilliant, the cheaper Pvc capping board is rubbish. Worth doing it all right the first time round 

Used to install double glazing for a living so any questions just ask bud


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Since fensa was introduced it's stopped alot of cowboys as the fitters need to pass the mtc card test and the company is fensa registered which is what upholds the guarantee. The amount of work I have to put right through shoddy work is unreal.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If you can afford it go for Tripple Glazing, spend wisely, spend once.
Use local well established companies, and ask around where they have done work, and go there to have a look at it. 
Spend money on good locks and hinges etc, that will save you to replace them in 2 years down the line.

5 years on glass seem to be the standard, but i got 10 years on locks and frames.
I choose a german manufacturer (Weru) and after 7'years still as good as new.
My local installer did an amazing job, and turned up a year later to check everything over, and adjust where needed.

Look for a sharp price, but buy the best you can afford.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

My mum used Safestyle about 7 years ago and has had no problems with them. Remember her raving about how clean and tidy the installers were and she had issues with a lock about a year later and they sorted it no issue. We've just used them back in November and have to say were fine too, the salesman was as I expected, extortionate but he would ring his boss. I was straight with him told him to give me his best price and I would let him know when we had all the quotes.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Clancy said:


> 5 on the glass is the normal, some don't offer that much. But the glass is not expensive to replace years down the line so isn't an issue as such if a unit breaks down in say 7 or 8 years
> 
> Cannot recomend enough to get composit doors, not cheap but by far the best quality and most durable and look far far better. Would also advise composit/poly boards for the internal window boards as they are brilliant, the cheaper Pvc capping board is rubbish. Worth doing it all right the first time
> 
> Used to install double glazing for a living so any questions just ask bud


Clancy there's a lot of talk about cheaper glass units not lasting very long, do you think this is accurate or generally blown out of proportion? Just interested to hear what you think. Its not a trick question or anything.
I asked the guy who came today who manufacturers the doors/windows he fits, thinking that I would Google the company later on to check reviews and things. His answer was basically a local company. Not worth googling I doubt there be much info if any out there.
I don't know whether I'd be better going with someone who's supplier I can read up on & is known for good quality. But at the same time why would someone manufacture something badly when they've got to guarantee it for five years (in the case of glass units)
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Glass manufacturing is massive money, there aren't really any small business tbh as it's so expensive to do. Imo the price of the units is irrelevant on how long they last. Just due to the way the units are made sometimes the seals breakdown and so.sometimes they don't. I've had unit break down in weeks and others last 10+ years it's just hit and miss, I wouldn't worry about the glass too much

If it dies under warranty it's replaced free and of its after that it's a cheap 2 minute job so won't be much of a pain 

I've a fair few glass suppliers over the years and there's no difference in quality imo


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Cheers bud. The guy who came today said a similar thing. Sometimes they break down, sometimes they don't. Almost like random. I guess you could probably get this even when you go with an expensive company then.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes mate it happens with any company, it's just down to how they are made. The spacers and the glass etc all expand and contract at different rates and eventually the seal fails. There's also a surprisingly large tolerance on the way the unit is made so sometimes they aren't sat exactly perfect in the first place, they are usually the ones that go early 

I would just pick your company on frames, pick what type of units etc you want and just be happy with whatever supplier they use and don't worry about it


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Again I would stick with recommended local firms who have been going years and stay away from the likes of Safestyle with the I will ring my boss rubbish to chop the price.
Most decent ones will use Pilkington glass with the argon fill which is a good indicator and although probably more than you want to spend have a look at the Rockdoors just had them fitted by a local company and the quality of the doors is a different league to Pvc doors.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Being part of a family run business with over 25yrs in business I would say your doing the right thing getting a few quotes. Your right about the guarantee we have the same issue here all conpanies say 10 years but break it down and its 10 on frames 5 on glass 1 on locks etc what will go wrong will be locks and glass if you can find a full ten year guarantee I would go with that. We have always given a full 10 year guarantee on everything fitted, See work that has been fitted by the companies if possible. I see above some one commenting on Fensa please do not get caught up on this its just a joke passing an MTC is a doddle. Fensa often send people out to check work but have no idea more interested in checking you have the correct paperwork.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yea h as Shane said fensa us a joke so do not take that as a sign of a good company, it's just a paperwork thing it means nothing


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I had triple glazing on my old house. I wouldnt recommend it to be perfectly honest

Yes it does save you money on your heating but will you really notice it, especially when they cost more?

Also, if your house isn't well insulated then it wont make much difference in terms of heat conservation as the heat will get out from somewhere else.

Worth remembering that triple glazing cant be hit and miss. Sometimes it works very well, other times it can make resonance and acoustic issues worse. 

Go for double glazing with a bigger gap between the 2 panes.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice and comments and things. Quote no. 2 guy should come out tomorrow and the last quote guy should come out Thursday. My neighbours are going to start thinking I'm really nosey but I can't stop checking out how people have specced their windows :lol:
There's so much choice as to how many panes, and which bits should open, and it wouldn't be hard to get it wrong. For example the back door we had originally chose wouldn't have been right. It had no windows. This would be okay but the neighbour to one side smokes by their back door. Without a window in the door frame the only other window we could open in that room would be on the side of the smoking neighbour, which causes our house to smell of **** :wall:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Should be receiving the third and last quote any day soon. 1st quote 3850, second 4650. 

Clancy, are insurance backed guarantees as good as they sound. The word insurance always makes me weary of small print, the same goes for guarantee, so the two together makes me even more weary.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

They are a legal requirement now I believe bud, nothing to worry about although worth checking any small print

Just means if the company goes bust etc before your garuntee is up you are still covered


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

1. Local company.
2. Find out who they use for their profile extrusions and do some research http://doubleglazingsecrets.com/html/profiles.html
3. Do the same for the glass, what do you want solar gain, self cleaning?
4. Go for warm edge spacers.
5. Pay the extra for composite doors.
6. Be prepared for external condensation - happens with A rated windows a lot.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Another plus one for composite doors. If you pick where you get them from wisely you can pay not much difference between an ultimate spec Rock for and a UPVC door


----------

